# Lathe-top router table



## gketell (Sep 3, 2007)

The box sitting on my Jet Mini Lathe





With the fixed-base to my edge router sitting in place.





Ok, now I just make the template for the design I want on the pen and route away!!

How to build: Make a 5-sided box 9" long by 6" wide and 5-1/2" tall (open on the top) out of high-quality 3/4" plywood.

Set it onto your lathe long side parallel to the lathe bed.  Mount your dead-center into your head-stock and align the center with the center of the 6" wide edge.  Tap the box against the center to mark the center hole for the drill.  Swap end for end and repeat.

Use a 2-1/4" hole saw (preferably a sharp one) to drill (or smoke, if dull) holes centered on your previously made marks.  Use a band saw or jigsaw to "square up the holes" to the top of the box.

Add 2 3" x 9" "table tops" to either side of the box.  

Cut a 9" guide to fit snuggly in the slot of your lathe bed.  (mine was a hair under 1-1/4").  Attach it to the center underside of your box to keep it aligned properly.

Clamp your router guides made out of 1/4" hard board to the table top using small clamps and have at it.

GK


----------



## Ratto (Sep 4, 2007)

I am going to have to come over and check this out. Tomorrow is draft night so Wednesday or Thursday. 

Dave


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 4, 2007)

Greg,
You're one clever thinker; guess there'll be many new blank styles popping up with that.
I've been wondering when someone would post one of these.
I'm really looking forward to your first pens using this. [8D]


----------



## skiprat (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Greg, you know I also love gadgets like that[] It looks very solid and stable. Couple of questions please, I assume it clamps to the lathe bed? Will you be using an index ring?

I would make one perhaps useful change, but not with the box. If you remove the sub base from the router and replace it with a round one you won't have to concentrate keeping the router in the same orientation. Esp if you are going to use an index ring for repeat cuts.

I'm looking forward to seeing what you produce from it.

PS Your photo tips are really working for me, many thanks!!!!![]


----------



## gketell (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes, I just purchased this indexing jig: http://alisam.com/page/14g9e/Woodworking_turning.html.

Right now I am not clamping it because I made that center guide piece so snug that it is pretty darn tight.  But it would be very easy to add a section of guide on the bottom that is attached to a cam clamp inside the box.  Or put a bolt through one of the existing guides with another section that can rotate and then use the cam clamp on it.  *shrug*  Something to think about when I find I need it.

I have a round sub-base too.  I will use it if I switch to using a guide bushing rather than using the corner of the base as my guide point.  But, if I can't keep the router in the same alignment for 6" I better turn in my tools.  []

GK
ps  You are very welcome.  I'm semi-seriously thinking about writing a photography mini-essay to post.  .... as time permits ....  [xx(]


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 4, 2007)

Greg..Wow,you aren't gonna believe this,but I'm just
getting ready to post pics of the index jig (similar)
that I finished today.[][]
And thanks for sharing your router jig.I've been
racking my brain on a similar theme.Nice jig!!


> _Originally posted by gketell_
> <br />Yes, I just purchased this indexing jig: http://alisam.com/page/14g9e/Woodworking_turning.html.


----------



## gketell (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks Johnny!

I had seen enough indexing jigs to know I COULD make one but the thought of trying to drill 72 exactly-spaced holes... well.... I don't trust my accuracy that much!  Not to mention just cutting a nice, true circle.  [)]

And then I found this one!!  YAY.  []

GK


----------

